# AKC breeding and show prospects for sale



## chibrat (Mar 30, 2004)

AKC breeder and exhibitor of beautiful show propspects for sdale from time to time. Located in Florida. Will Ship. Written sales agreement.
http://members.aol.com/anikachis/about_us.html


----------



## chiluvr (Aug 5, 2004)

chibrat said:


> AKC breeder and exhibitor of beautiful show propspects for sdale from time to time. Located in Florida. Will Ship. Written sales agreement.
> http://members.aol.com/anikachis/about_us.html



* BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

* BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *[/quote]



Huh? Are you trying to tell us there is a problem with this breeder?


----------



## lachichi (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh I SECOND THAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mybabychi (Aug 18, 2004)

HOW CAN YOU CALL YOURSELF A BREEDER ????? IF YOU DO NOT SELL PUPPIES...I'M SORRY TO SAY LADY, BUT MOST PEOPLE WANT TO BUY DOGS AND RAISE THEM FROM PUPS...I HAVE HAD MY LITTLE CHIHUAHUA FROM THE TIME HE WAS 10 WEEKS OLD AND HE IS NOW 2 YEARS OLD...AND I'LL TELL YOU ITS BEEN THE BEST EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE WATCHING HIM GROW FROM A BABY TO AN ADULT...

PEOPLE THAT BREED DOGS AND DON'T SELL THEM UNTILL THEY ARE ADULTS TO ME IS NOTHING BUT A STUPID PUPPYMILL PERSON...


GET A LIFE LADY


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

I don't see how this person can claim she has bred chihuahua's for 20 years when she spells chihuahua "CHIWAWA" off and on all over her site. I don't get it. There is another Anika's chihuahua's on the web somewhere. They breed show dogs and have many awards and champion dogs, but I don't know who this person is....


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Anika Chihuahuas and this person are one in the same (she just changes her nick frequently). Please beware of this person and read my post under buyers and sellers. If in doubt, ask other well known breeders just a yes or no, "would you deal with anika chihuahuas?" ... and see what you are told. 

I will be glad to share more to anyone who emails me privately.

Nina


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

ooowe I have been researching her for a couple of hours on the net, and I don't like what I see. No wonder everyone get's paranoid about finding a baby of their own...it's people like this who make the process terrible.

All I see is champion bloodlines...yada yada. That is all well and good, but where is the "love" and "cherish"?


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow, I am just looking at her websight too and you know what? I realized I could be one of these people taken!! I am glad I saw this, now I realize I don't know what to look for when looking at the sights of different breeders!! I would have thought this was a great one to deal with, but after everything I have read, she is a complete PHONY and doesn't care about dogs at all!


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes when you read into what shes writte nshe will say. if she has a pup not show quality she will get rid of it if it is she keeps it until its not a puppy anymore. Then sayd she doesnt care about money ha thats why she breeds them for money. and how to you raise dogs for a year or a few years them sell them.Wouldnt you get attached. Shes a con. If you go to ripoff.com shes been listed SEVERAL times for ripping people on dogs and money.


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

MY3SONS-----can you please pm the links to the pages with the complaints on her? I searched for about an hour and I still can't find anything....

Thanks a million!
Chelsea


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Usally when some sells Chihuahuas as show prospect they usally do not sale them till they are 1 year old. Why you ask? Is because you really cannot tell how a dog can turn out untill they have reached an adult age. At 1 year old is how you can tell thier size and body struture. If an longhaired chihuahuas coat is going to be thick like a show chihauhuas coat should be or is it going to blow. I know nothing of these breeders but have also talked to a few people who tell you to beware of this breeder. I just wanted to clarifie on the salling adults as show prospect.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*Breeder?*

has anyone heard of this breeder? and where can i get info on breeders to see if they are not puppy mills?

*http://billknell.tripod.com/puppies/puppies.html*


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

I looked at that site, and do not think highly of them at all. Look at the number of puppies available and ask yourself, how many puppies could YOU yourself have and be able to give them quality care, attention, and socialization? The fact is, good breeders have pretty close to the same answers you give yourself! Someone who has that many pups CAN'T give them the all the care they need, unless they live in a household with a large number of people Capable of doing this care. 

The next thing I see is advertising for "rare red merles." Merles are a color "pattern" developed by doubling up on the merle gene, which causes blindness, deafness, oversize dogs, and is NOT recommended by any real quality breeders. In fact it goes so far as that pedigrees are being collected in order for good breeders to forever avoid ANY possibility of breeding of their lines into anything with the merle gene. Much info is available on the internet about the perils of the merle gene.

Lastly, these people are in this for the money, so even if the dogs living conditions are ok, the prices are exhorbitant. You can find a good quality pup for about $500 or so. My advice is to approach your local kennel club and ask them for a recommendation to a chi breeder. Be advised that because of all sorts of risks to dogs, that that breeder might want to spend some time getting to know you...... so this is one area where patience is rewarded. 

Good Luck :wave: . 

Nina


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

the pups all look nice and healthy though :wave:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I did purchase my Lady petunia from http://billknell.tripod.com/puppies/puppies.html she is very healthy and the parents are AKC & DNA certified. It is not only Cat that breeds the litter she has friends or partners that also breed. thats why the large selection of pups on page. I was just curious if anyone else made a purchase from her as I did. because I am thinking of getting another one. I had a very good experience with them and one of the other breeders they introduced me to to find the pup for me. they were very accomadating and very informative and left no question unanswered for me. We still email one another and they love to get pics of pups they sell as to see how they are thriving. As for the Merle, I told the breeder I would have to marry donald trump to own that. lol


----------



## Tjjessie1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Well each to their own, but I have to say that for that kind of money that they are asking for pups, I can buy a quality show dog from a good breeder who will Guarentee that that dog will show well, and in fact is the way I am going now. I like driving my chevy, but I'll be darned if I'll pay a Lincoln price for it! I love my two pet chis, but didn't feel that I needed to pay show prices for them. I'll pay pet prices for good quality pets, but I'll save paying the show prices for when I'm buying the show dogs.

One point about that though, no one, not even the best breeders, can quarentee a "show quality" or "show potential" pup until at least four months of age, and then it is still "iffy" until around 6 months of age. Anyone who says they can guarentee that, needs to give that to you in writing with what they will do if your pup is Not show quality when it gets older. And if they say that, ask to see their champions, cuz chances are that they are trying to bluff you into thinking you're getting show quality when they most likely have not been doing any showing themselves.

Again, good luck,

Nina


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

you have some relevant points. We live and learn by trial and error. Thats the good part about this board I still learn lol. But.. I am perfectly happy with my furbaby regardless of how we got them we lovem


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

janiebabes said:


> We live and learn by trial and error. Thats the good part about this board I still learn lol. But.. I am perfectly happy with my furbaby regardless of how we got them we lovem


Ditto :thumbright:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to say tho the site that was posted somthing that threw me off on this person is what she said about the merles. She didn't even have a good reason why not to breed merle to merle her reason was you wouldnt get good looking puppies with apple heads. This has nothing to do with breeding merle to merle if you breed merle to merle you will have a litter of deformed and blind puppies that will not live. She needs to do ALOT more research on merles before she breeds them and sends them off to unknowing owners who could do somthing wrong but it wouldnt be there faults it would be hers because she didn't have enough information to provide the new owners with. Stuff like that really p__'s me off!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

i totally agree with you teressa


----------



## angtello (Feb 11, 2005)

I am very scared of any breeder that offers a paypal site. It should not be "You got the money, you got the pup". Doesn't this breeder care enough about the babies to even talk to a potential owner before purchase? This just doesn't make sense... or is it me????????????


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

By the way...the site from the original post on this thread says they no longer are breeding chihuahuas...Maybe that's good from what I've read  

As for the http://billknell.tripod.com/puppies/puppies.html I looked at that site when I was first looking for a puppy and was turned off by how commercial it looked...they say there are lots of breeders that have puppies on there so that they are socialized but the prices are too high for me.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

"IF you want a Chihuahua, you pretty much better take what's available, in any color. The most popular colors I have placed are white with spots , fawns, and cream. You have to be on a waiting list and pay more for If you want a specific color or one that is rare like the mushroom or the blue or chocolates, or then why don't you try and breed for it yourself and see how hard it is to get. In any Chihuahua litter, you only get what ever you get, and that is a mystery until the pups are" on the ground." Even for a while after they are born the colors are still a mystery! There is very little way to predict. "

wow, talk about buyer beware!

"Not to mention do not fall for false terms like " appleheads" or "teacups", or "deer " or " fox faced" chihuahuas. These are all descriptions of poorly bred dogs "

so akc mention of APPLE HEAD is all a lie! 
WOW...

as for: "I acquired at over one year of age. That's the best time to acquire one, past all the puppy hangups"
again WOW

as for cats chihuahuas at the http://billknell.tripod.com/puppies/puppies.html sight...
well the excess use of teacup, tinytoy, ultra teacup, 
and for these tiny and rare colours (merles) im sorry but i cant see how anyone could buy a CKC Rare blue merle for over $3000, prices just a little too high and most reuatable breeders DONOT use the words teacup or tinytoy...
shes another id be wary of.


----------

